# Big Als Boxing day Sales



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a friend who works at the Vaughan one.

Vaughan is getting a shipment of basically every fish possible on December 23 (thursday).

Boxing day is 25-35% off all live stock. with 75% off dry goods.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thx for the heads up!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Whitby has already filled their tanks over the last few weeks, to avoid all the losses that occur when they bring them in at the last minute. It reduces the amount of dead fish returned.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Is it upto 75% off dry goods? Not 75% off across the board is it?


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't wait for tomorrow. I've been waiting almost 2 months for this sale.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what about in scarborough bigal??? any news?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/index.php/flyers2010/category/C22/

Some decent things. A lot of things are 20% on their website but the links are broken at the moment.

I'm sure someone will post tomorrow morning if anything amazing pops up.

Too bad the smaller places are closed like Frank's, could have made a good shopping trip visiting all the stores up there.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Frank's Aquarium was open on Boxing day and is having a 20-25% discount on fish for this week. I picked up some nice killifish. Check him out this week, great guy.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Seriously? 
hmm..guess he changed his mind, I called him on Friday and he said he's wasn't. Well looks like a good trip later today.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Yes. He didn't close until after 6PM when I finally left.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Is it upto 75% off dry goods? Not 75% off across the board is it?


If it were 75% off across, I'd get at least one 75G tank setup (at the risk of going divorce).


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

max88 said:


> If it were 75% off across, I'd get at least one 75G tank setup (at the risk of going divorce).


lol...ya that's not the case though hehe...I wish


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Isn't it a boxing WEEK sale? Anybody see any deals on T5 bulbs???


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

50seven said:


> Isn't it a boxing WEEK sale?


Yep. I was told that it goes up to the 31st.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Replacement-Lamps-Bulbs_T-5-Bulbs_86785_102.html

All their bulbs are on sale..most of them are 20% off but some are more. The website is iffy, hit refresh a few times if you don't see the savings.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> Isn't it a boxing WEEK sale? Anybody see any deals on T5 bulbs???


If you can't make it out there do the online shopping thing. Over $35 you get free s/h. IIRC thier shipping depot is in Woodbridge when I spoke with them before on the phone.

It was IIRC 2-3 days for shipment to arrive to my door. IIRC the CSR said it could take up to 1 day for them to process your order.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking of just ordering it online...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of just ordering it online...


Check with the CSR I think you can order some liquids via online as well and get free s/h as well.  Saves you from having to carry it to and from the car to home.  BTW they pack the items good. I used to do shipping and packing before and the shipment was well packed and used air bags for buffering. Boxes did not look banged up. Then again you're inside the GTA so it's not travelling too far unless you got an inspiring Joe Montana throwing a hail mary like the UPS guys for cross border shipping .


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

arc said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lighting_Replacement-Lamps-Bulbs_T-5-Bulbs_86785_102.html
> 
> All their bulbs are on sale..most of them are 20% off but some are more. The website is iffy, hit refresh a few times if you don't see the savings.


I have a 24" Aquatic Life T5HO fixture, can it take bulbs from other brands?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yup! Just make sure they are the same watt rating and you'll be fine. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Check with the CSR I think you can order some liquids via online as well and get free s/h as well.  Saves you from having to carry it to and from the car to home.  BTW they pack the items good. I used to do shipping and packing before and the shipment was well packed and used air bags for buffering. Boxes did not look banged up. Then again you're inside the GTA so it's not travelling too far unless you got an inspiring Joe Montana throwing a hail mary like the UPS guys for cross border shipping .


can you please transalate CSR?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

CSR---Customer Service Rep


----------

